# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Barazia e burrit dhe gruas ne shoqerine shqiptare

## vullnet_a

A eshte sot gruaja shqiptare e barabart me burrin, nese jo ather edhe sa na duhet per te ndodh kjo, apo ndoshta ne shqiptaret do ta percjellim traditen e stergjyshve tan, pasiqe na konveno  :buzeqeshje: . 

Une mendoj se aq ma i barabart gruja me burrin eshte aq ma t'mdhaja jon shansat e shkurorzimit. Shtrohet pyetja pse? Nese shikohen statistikat ne perendim numri i divrocave eshte shume ma i madh se ai tek ne, duke e ditur se ne perendim gruaja pothujse eshte e barabart me burrin. Kjo ndodh pasiqe grat ne perendim jon te panvarura edhe nese vjen puna tek ndonje mosmarrveshje ato ndahen kurse tek ne gruaja eshte e varur prej burrit, me nje fjal, nuk ka hapsir per ta ber nje gje te till.  

Une gjithnje jom per barazimin e te drejtave me gruan por jon edhe ne at mas. 

Ju pershndes!

----------


## Veshtrusja

Gruaja nuk eshte e trajtuar si e barabart me burrin. Ne Amerike gruaja ben 70% te rroges se burrit , sipas statistikave.

Por edhe aq nuk eshte keq ne qoftese konsiderojm perjudhen e shkurter qe grat kan filluar te aktivizohen (te votojn, punojn, etj..)

E ardhmja vete ka per te treguar nese gruaja mund te jete ne po nje nivel me burrin, ne mos tja kaloj ...

Gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## enka_al

Ketu ne shqiperi gruja dhe burri s'jane te barabarte. Mendoj se po te arrihet ca barazia ketu tek ne do jete dhe me mire per shume gjera, psh gruaja nuk do kete frike se burri mund ta lere na momenti ne moment (kjo po ndodh shume kohet e fundit). Pastaj ne shume familje shqiptare burri s'e degjon fjalen e gruas, dhe s'merr mendimin e saj per asnje gje sepse e konsideron ate nje qenie inferiore, ai s'ka respekt per te per shume gjera. 
Ndaj ne radhe te pare duhet arritur respekti per njeri tjetrin ketu tek ne, dhe t'i leme me shume hapesire gruas qe te hedhi mendimin e saj. 
Ndodh dhe dicka tjeter, shume burra tradhtojne grate e tyre ketu ne shqiperi dhe grate e dine por s'ndahen dot nga burri sepse jane ta varura nga ato sidomos ekonomikisht. 
Pra dhe nr i femrave qe te vazhdojne shkollen duhet te rritet akoma me shume qe mos te kene frike nga gjera te tilla.

Pastaj ndarjet qe ndodhin ne vendet e huaja s'ndodhin vetem per shkak te barazise qe ka midis burrit dhe gruas, ka shume faktore te tjere. Le te themi ne radhe te pare qe njerezit jashte i marrin gjerjat shume me lehte se shqiptaret, dhe shqiptaret nuk do te lidheshin kollaj me nje person pa u menduar mire se ndiejne dica te madhe per te dhe sidomos te vendosin per tu martuar ju duhet me shume kohe duke qene se per ne martesa eshte e rendesishme, dhe kjo gje mua me pelqen (mgjs kohet e fundit dhe shqiptaret po ndikohen shume nga vendet e huaja dhe kjo s'ka te beje me barazine, por ndoshta ne po marrim disa gjera negative te kulturave te tjera). 

Dhe une jam per barazi ndaj burrit dhe gruas por te ruajme dhe shume vlera tona qe jane me te vertete dhe drejta dhe te mira dhe qe duhen ruajtur.

----------


## Altina

Ne shqiperi duhet ende kohe te arrihet nje koncept i tille. Dhe mendoj se eshte e nevojshme qe te ndodh ne kete menyre do te reduktohen keqtrajtimet e gruas ne familje dhe shoqeri. Gje qe po ndodh perdite e me teper tek ne. Sa per faktin se divorcet jane me te pakta ne Shqiperi sepse gruaja eshte e varur nga burri tregon se tek ne familjet jane te sforcuara dhe kjo con ne trysni psikologjike te familjes. Dhe nje familje e tille eshte me e shkaterruar se nje familje e divorcuar.
Dhe mendoj se tragjedite ne familjen shqiptare e demonstrojne me se miri nje fakt te tille.

----------


## Enola

Burri me gruan!!!!!!!! nuk jane aspak te barabarte....
Ne te tere boten ndihet kjo....
ne Shqiperi dhe disa vende te tjera shume me teper.....
Kam nje ide... Nese Vullnet_a dhe shume te tjere mendojne se emancipimi i gruas ka shkaterruar familje duke shkaktuar divorce, le te zene meshkujt vendin e infrioreve ne familje dhe kudo...
Vullnet_a  i dashur, nese numri i divorceve eshte rritur kjo ka ardhur si rrjedhoje e ndergjegjsimit te grave qe nuk jane prone e asnje burri

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

JO nuk jane te barabarte, dhe ky eshte nje nga problemet me te medhaja te shoqerise shqiptare sot. 
Persa i perket divorceve, nese ti mendon se e vetmja menyre per te mos u ndare me gruan eshte keqtrajtimi i saj, ose mos dhenia e te drejtave te saja, atehere mes jush nuk ka dashuri pike se pari. Eshte me mire nje divorc sesa per sy te botes. Burrat qe nuk dine si ti trajtojne grate, kane frike mos grate u ndahen dhe shkojne me burra qe dine si ti trajtojne, dhe vendosin qe menyra me e mire eshte ti mbajne nen tutele. Nuk u jepen shance te barabarte te dy gjinive pra. Ndarje te medha ndodhin ne West, por kjo jo sepse grate kane me shume te drejta, por sepse jane me te lira te ndahen, qofte burri qofte gruaja, kur e shohim qe martesa nuk ecen. Kjo nuk ndodhe ne vende te prapambetura, megjithate ata vendosin te jetojne edhe pse jo me dashuri, por me zenka dhe perbuzje, pa jete te mire martesore, dashuri, respekt dhe jete te shendetshme seksuale. 
Patjeter qe duhen te kene te drejta universale te barabarta.

----------


## vullnet_a

> _Postuar më parë nga Enola_ 
> Vullnet_a  i dashur, nese numri i divorceve eshte rritur kjo ka ardhur si rrjedhoje e ndergjegjsimit te grave qe nuk jane prone e asnje burri [/B]


Plotesisht ke t'drejte, edhe une jam kunder asaj qe gruaja mos me qen pron e burrit, pamarrparasysh konsekuencat e divorcave. Mirpo per me qen gruaja e barabart me burrin apo anasjelltas, nuk eshte edhe let sepse kem te bejm me dy bota te kunderta, p.sh kur te vjen puna per me marr ndojne vendim qe burri e kundershton apo gruja, njeri duhet te sakrifiku. Zgjidhja eshte kompromis. 
Barazia ne martes do t'thot shkrirja e dy personave (dy bota te kunderta) ne nje, besom kjo nuk eshte let. 

Te uroj ty Enola edhe gjithe vajzave shqiptare qe te behen te panvarura.

"Gruaja eshte si qyteti: per ta pushtuar eshte shume let, per ta ruajtur eshte shume veshtire."
Berto

----------


## Egla-tina

tek te huaj po tek ne shqiptaret jooooooo
sistemi mentalitet qe kaluam po na ben te vuajme duhen dekada me rradhe deri ne ate dite ku gruaja shqiptare te jete e barabarte me burin lets say te pakte 20% e cifteve ne shqiperi jane te tjeret te mbajne radhen sepse vajzat shqiptare po martohen me te huajt. sepse trajtohen me mire .

----------


## Egla-tina

i dashur vullnet nuk ka te bej me boten e ndryshme ,por me komunikimin dhe reciproke. e respektoj veten jame femer e pavarur ne mardhenie me dike e dua e respektoj por nuk bej esnjere me shume se cme takon .

----------


## llokumja

"Gruaja eshte si qyteti: per ta pushtuar eshte shume let, per ta ruajtur eshte shume veshtire."
Berto [/B][/QUOTE]

un jam me mendimin qe si gruaja edhe burri te jene te barabarte iku ajo koha qe grate nuk i kundreshtonin dot burrat e tyre edhe sa per dienine e Enoles femra nuk eshte send qe te shitet e te ket nje pronar. Pronare kane vetem Prostitutat vetem ato dali ne shitje

llokumja :i ngrysur:

----------


## ^AngeL^

gruja si regull duhet me qene e barabarte me burrin
me i thoni njoni tjetrit a e bojme kte gje
jo do ta bej un, ndodhin ndarje sepse jan shum mendje lehte martohen me personin e gabuar, dhe kur ajo lidhje nuk ecen ato ndahen, e cila do te jete me mire se sa te zgjasi me grindje e budalliqe duke shkateruar dhe jeten e femive.

atje nga je ti, do jet keshtu,nuk ndahen se thon na shko fytyra.

----------


## Enola

O  llokume, o permetare me shprehje korcare, lexoje mire ate qe kam shkruar, mendohu nja 2 minuta dhe kuptoje mire fjaline...
te lutem shume mos me ver ne dijeni per gjera qe i kam thene me pare...

----------


## As^Dibrane

Po nuk mund te thuash se ne te gjith trevat shqiptare grate jan te barabarta me burrat kemi treva ku akoma vlen ajo ide e patriarhizmit ku grate sguxojn te flasin asgje. Ato sherbejn vetem si nje objekt per te pastruar e per te lindur femije

----------


## vullnet_a

> _Postuar më parë nga Enola_ 
> *O  llokume, o permetare me shprehje korcare, lexoje mire ate qe kam shkruar, mendohu nja 2 minuta dhe kuptoje mire fjaline...
> te lutem shume mos me ver ne dijeni per gjera qe i kam thene me pare...*


Mos i merr senet ngat zemres t'lutna.

I rest my case!

----------


## Enola

O vullnet_a te me falesh por nuk e kuptoj fare fjaline tende...

----------


## BlondiE_18

me ate mentalitet qe ka shqiperia gruaja shqiptare asnjeher ska per te qene e barabart me burrin.

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Po çar hapni tema kot, ku qenka e barabartë me mashkullin femra shqiptare, që është viktimë e primitivizmit më patriarkal që ka Ballkani?

----------


## fantaKLAID_PR

me thene t'drejten jemi ca mbrapa ne kete drejtim.dua te them qe eshte e veshtire te mendosh qe ne shqiperi ka barazi.shpresojme qe te mos vonoje nje dite me e mire.

----------


## troptit

Tung!
 Burri dhe gruaja nuk jane e as kane per te qene kurre te barabarte, jo se kete e done burrat apo e done grate, por sepse natyra i ka bere te ndryshem. Kjo qe thashe nuk do te thote se jam absolutisht kuder barazise, por dua thjesht te shpjegoj se kjo eshte nje gje idealiste e paarriteshme. Dikush thote se ne perendim gruaja na qenka e barabarte me burrin?! Me siguri nuk ka qene asnjehere vete ketej. As ketu gruaja e burri nuk jane te barabarte, por ka perpjekje qe te arrihet nje barazi qe te mund te quhet e tille, por qe ne te vertete nuk eshte e tille. Ndarjet jane shtuar sepse eshte rritur jo ndergjegjja e grave, te cilat nuk kane qene kurre te marra, por sepse eshte rritur mundesia per te qene me te lira ekonomikisht, pra mund te jetojne pa ndihmen e burrit.
  Pse moj s'ju pelqeka per te qene inferiore? Personalisht edhe kur jeni ne Superiore nuk me vjen aspak keq, perkundrazi, nganjehere ka nevoje robi per variacion. Mos ma merrni per keq se ishte me shaka.(Shakaja eshte gjysma e te vertetes! Hihihihihihihihih!)

----------


## troptit

Per ta kuptu Vullnetin duhet me marre diplome ne N.Zuland! Se andej me sa kam taku une jan robt allasoj, 10 fishi i australianeve!O Vullnet mos ma merr per te keq po sa ma pak ju ngjan atyne loqeve me mire eshte. Keshile prej miku,fiku!

----------

